

Shut Up And Get Judged - FailMore
http://mrmilksblog.tumblr.com/post/47452368464/shut-up-and-get-judged

======
artursapek
You make the ad look way different than it is in reality:
<https://www.apple.com/iphone/videos/#tv-ads-brilliant>

You can barely even read the words flashing by. And your point is sort of
empty anyway; is this the first Apple ad you've seen? Nothing has changed.

------
jpxxx
Boo, hiss. Taking marketing at face value is holding a weed whacker by the
wrong end.

------
vy8vWJlco
Confidence may be quiet, but quiet has never been marketing.

------
jamesaguilar
I don't buy it. Apple has always been like this, even when iPhone was far and
away the best thing on the market. It seemed to work fine for their marketing
department back then.

